# Ideas about "uncurbing an ECO wheel



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I hate to say but your sol there guy I don't think anything but buying a new rim will fix that problem.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I'm going with a 235 wide tire as soon as I can justify it. 

That said, you're out of luck like Chris said. The Eco wheels are actually forged alloy, not cast. In addition, they are polished, not chromed. The only way to fix that will be to sand them down as best you can, then polish them again, then clear coat them again, then polish the clear coat as well. It would be a significant endeavor that would convince you in short order that the purchase of a used/refurbished wheel is your best bet. 

Keep the old one to throw a tire on to use as a spare if you want.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Take it to a body shop if you can't paint & clear yourself. Probably cheaper than buying a new one. If it's bent , buy new!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I've got that on 3 of my 4 eco rims as well.. Curb Rash, is what most call it. I was told, by most that it costs too much to get fixed, but, you no longer have to worry about someone stealing them..


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Call around to a few local wheel repair shops for a quote. Should cost between $100-$150 per wheel. Unless you can find used ones for cheaper.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's just say that when I got rear ended and the idiot who hit me and then ran away scraped up my rim, the body shop told me they would refinish the wheel and ended up determining that it was not possible, and ordered a refurbished (aka used and polished up) wheel instead.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

and since the crowd has not written this yet . Stop Curbing yer wheels Dawg !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

At least he didn't blame the misses. I guess dip is in the future till you figure something out. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Plastidip for temporary. Or paint them a color


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Leave it.. builds character. However youve created a haven for corrosion in the winter


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yesterday I went to a wheel shop in the area and he took a look at it and said he could "repair" it for @$50 He said he would go around the entire wheel and smooth it out and refinish it so that the areas that were damaged don't stand out and it all blends well together. Good thing I have a spare! Sunday night I can take the rear wheel off and replace with the "16 spare and move it to the front. and drop off the wheel at the shop. He said If I take it in early enough he should be able to get it done in a day. FWIW $50 repair is better than $300 for a used one. If it still looks "rough" I will consider replacement.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to hear!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen some really gnarly wheels redone by the wheel shops and frankly, I usually cannot find the repair.

Hope you have similar results!

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

When I take my wheel to the shop, I was planning on using my spare in the rear and putting the wheel in the rear in front where the curbed wheel is since the spare is 16" and the Eco wheels are 17". I don't know how the car would react with the 16 on a drive wheel. Granted I don't plan on driving it too much! Just in case that 1 day repair turns into more. Good idea, unnecessary?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> When I take my wheel to the shop, I was planning on using my spare in the rear and putting the wheel in the rear in front where the curbed wheel is since the spare is 16" and the Eco wheels are 17". I don't know how the car would react with the 16 on a drive wheel. Granted I don't plan on driving it too much! Just in case that 1 day repair turns into more. Good idea, unnecessary?


Depending on the size of the tire on the rim over a long period of time a different size rim can cause internal transmission problems.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------

